# 2021 FIFA Club World Cup in a New Host



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Japan won't host this year's FIFA Club World Cup due to the COVID-19 restrictions in the Japanese stadiums on spectators. Instead, United Arab Emirates will host the FIFA Club World Cup 2021. Venues will be held: Abu Dhabi

Here are the 7 qualifiers:

Host

🇦🇪 Al Jazira Club (Host Club) [United Arab Emirates]

AFC (Asia):

🇸🇦 Al-Hilal (Saudi Arabia)

CAF (Africa):

🇪🇬 Al-Ahly (Egypt)

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇲🇽 Monterrey (Mexico)

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Palmeiras (Brazil)

OFC (Oceania)

🇳🇿 Auckland City (New Zealand)

UEFA (Europe):

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 Chelsea (England)

This should be an interesting FIFA Club World Cup since none of these seven teams have won the FIFA Club World Cup before.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are waiting for the new host to be announced for the FIFA Club World Cup 2021 as Japan's replacement soon.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

South Africa is also interested to host the 2021 FIFA Club World Cup as Japan's replacement, if the South African bid get the event then Kaizer Chiefs would automatically qualify as host club.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

I vote we forego the event altogether. The players have been busy enough completing one compressed season, international tournaments, and now beginning a new compressed season. I say let them rest.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Why is everyone so concerned about players? They get accused of being overpaid on one hand, but then people become so concerned about their wellbeing if they play an extra game here and there.

The reality is that only Chelsea of the clubs that will qualify play alot of matches. The rest don’t play anywhere near the amount Chelsea players do regularly between club and country.

The great news for Chelsea is that they have a squad big enough to comfortably rotate. Chilwell hasn’t played a minute this season. Kante, Pulisic, Werner, Ziyech, Hudson Odoi less than 100 minutes.

Stop worrying about player welfare. The big clubs are fine, and the smaller clubs and their players usually play nowhere near the 60-70 matches the best players play.

Instead of focusing on Chelsea players, maybe spend some time thinking about what a fantastic opportunity the Club world cup is for teams from OFC, AFC, Conca, Conme and Caf.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The people concerned about player burnout and health issues are definitely not the idiots banging on about them being overpaid, spoiled etc. 

And no, we won't stop talking about player welfare, get used to it.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

alexandru.mircea said:


> The people concerned about player burnout and health issues are definitely not the idiots banging on about them being overpaid, spoiled etc.
> 
> And no, we won't stop talking about player welfare, get used to it.


Perhaps you need to read the comments section of any football website, such as the BBC. It's the same people posting always. Ranges from "wahhhh overpaid primadonnas"....to......"oh no won't anyone think of the players, they'll get burned outttttttt!!!!!!"

When Wenger and FIFA come out saying they want a world cup every 2 years explicitly stating that their plans won't increase the number of matches, and that they'll be travelling less thus helping recovery, these same morons come out in their thousands claiming that the players will be burned out........lol. Most in support of player welfare are a walking contradiction who wouldn't know their left foot from their knob.

Sure, you can talk about player welfare all you like, but authorities will continue to demand matches every 3 days or so and not cancelling tournaments like the club world cup because some fans are worried about the physical state of people they'll never meet in their lives. In the end, I'll be satisfied, while you and your like keep trying to speak up for obscenely rich people who play kickabout for a living and do about 10 hours of physical work a week.

But you keep fighting the good fight on their behalf lol....


----------



## ben77 (Sep 1, 2006)

People should be worrying about the fans. Too much football, fan burnout, big corrupt organisations and clubs taking money out of the game..


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Owners worry about fans all day, every day. It's essentially all they worry about. They want to maximize the reach of the game

Players need to be healthy, rested and motivated to attract fans. Top players are a very limited asset. The question is how to arrange matches and tournaments to maximize exposure to what is a limited product.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Since South Africa will not host the 2021 FIFA Club World Cup after they withdraw their bid, i think the tournament would be possibly cancelled since they are having trouble finding a new host.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I heard news today the 2021 FIFA Club World Cup will be played in the United Arab Emirates with Abu Dhabi as the host city and to be played in January 2022.

four out of seven have qualified.

Here is my prediction of qualified club teams:

Host

🇦🇪 Al Jazira Club (Host Club) [United Arab Emirates]

AFC (Asia):

🇸🇦 Al-Hilal SFC (Saudi Arabia)

CAF (Africa):

🇪🇬 Al-Ahly (Egypt)

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇲🇽 Monterrey (Mexico)

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Palmeiras (Brazil)

OFC (Oceania)

🇳🇿 Auckland City (New Zealand)

UEFA (Europe):

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 Chelsea (England)

This should be an interesting FIFA Club World Cup since none of these seven teams have won the FIFA Club World Cup before, we will se the first time FIFA Club World Cup champion at the 2021 FIFA Club World Cup UAE.









UAE to host Club World Cup in early 2022


The United Arab Emirates (UAE) will host this season's Club World Cup in early 2022, FIFA president Gianni Infantino said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We have 1 spot left for the 2021 FIFA Club World Cup in UAE it's now down to South America with one of the two Brazilian clubs either Flamengo or Palmeiras. We'll find out in four days.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The final draw is set on November 29th at the FIFA headquarters in Zurich, Switzerland.









FIFA Club World Cup UAE 2021™ draw to take place on 29 November


The virtual event will be streamed live on FIFA.com for all territories.




www.fifa.com


----------

